# PX4 or 92FS, any amazing differences?



## Hammerhead6814 (Nov 30, 2009)

I handled both of these guns earlier today. Something that jumped at me was that the PX4 didn't really feel all that much lighter than the 92FS. This dumbstruck me as the PX4 is made with polymer parts while the 92 is all metal.

The dealer did not let me disassemble either pistol. Something internally on the PX4 must be giving it that weight right? Really what's the main differences in these two pistols?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Hammerhead6814 said:


> I handled both of these guns earlier today. Something that jumped at me was that the PX4 didn't really feel all that much lighter than the 92FS. This dumbstruck me as the PX4 is made with polymer parts while the 92 is all metal.
> 
> The dealer did not let me disassemble either pistol. Something internally on the PX4 must be giving it that weight right? Really what's the main differences in these two pistols?


While the PX4 is smaller, you have to remember that the 92FS/M9 is missing a lot of material on the slide , the PX4 is not. They are about 7oz different in weight, but the slide of the 92 makes it feel a little differently. The PX4 Also has the rotating barrel, that might add some weight.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

PX4 is a chunk for a polymer and VA Marine nailed the reasons why. Overall heavy duty both in frame and slide. I think that the PX4 has a superior DA/SA trigger in terms of smoothness and predictability. Generally I don't like DA triggers but this one is easy and quick to adapt to from one 1911 and Glock guys perspective. Differences outside of being polymer framed is the rotating barrel in the PX4 versus the afore mentioned fixed and exposed barrel of the 92. Both good weapons especially for the money in my humble opinion. 92's in particular are a good value especially when you take into account magazine prices. Kind of strange dealer would not let you disassemble or disassemble them for you so you could take a peek inside.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I agree that is very strange that he would not let you dissemble them. I think the biggest difference in these 2 are just the way that they handle. The storm is available with so many options that you can purchase the exact specs that you wish, so it is hard to point out major differences. I do love my model F storm da/sa, manual safety, decocker. For the record, it is a very easy gun to get used to for someone who is inexperienced. It was my first handgun and it is extremely user friendly. My wife and younger brothers all shoot it and they were all surprisingly accurate from the first shot.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I would get the 92FS
totallly proven, totally reliable
it has been around the longest
i would get the model that has the rail for a light


----------

